# How do I get back to sort by filename?



## lbeck (Sep 26, 2017)

Seems simple, and I did have my catalog sorted by filename at one point.  Now, it only sorts by date.  I wouldn't post with such a seemingly simple task, but I've spent more than 1/2 hour and I can't get back to sorting by filename.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 26, 2017)

In the Library module look along the bottom of the main panel in the centre.
You will see something like this - Sort: Capture time - with two little triangles to the right.
Click on those triangles and a variety of art options will evidence themselves.
Filename is one of the options...

Tony Jay


----------



## lbeck (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks, Tony.  Actually what confused me is that when my mouse hovered over a picture in the grid it showed import time/date.  I already was sorted by filename but thought that I wasn't.  I now see that I can click on the frame of the pic and select to see filename also (as well as a plethora of other info if I so choose).

Thanks for your help.  Very comprehensive program with lots of options - which I like.

Lee


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 26, 2017)

If you haven't already obtained it I highly recommend Victoria's FAQ book as an excellent reference to the technicalities of Lightroom.
The light shone on dark corners such as your OP is extensive!

Tony Jay


----------

